# CCC: Vorratsdatenspeicherung bringt unkontrollierbare Überwachung



## Newsfeed (6 Juli 2009)

Der Chaos Computer Club macht in einem Gutachten zu den Verfassungsbeschwerden gegen die Protokollierung von Nutzerspuren deutlich, welch tiefe Einblicke in die Privatsphäre damit möglich werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

